# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  Haluk Tarcan-ÖnTürk Tarihi

## Boğduz-PeÃ§enek*OĞUZELİ

Bu kitabı mutlaka okumalısınız.Sitemizin temel bilgileri ve alması gerken bilgiler bu kitaptadır.Ayrıca her Türk vatandaşı bu kitabı okumalıdır.

Saygılarımla.

----------


## anau

Yazar hakkında bilgi sahibi değiliz

----------


## Boğduz-PeÃ§enek*OĞUZELİ

İlginç ancak ben de google'dan o kadar aratmama rağmen biyografisini bulamadım.Yalnız Kazım Mirşan'ın belgelerini temel alarak araştırmalar yapan büyük araştırmacılarımızdan biri olduğunu biliyorum.Kitaplarına şuradan bakabilirsiniz.

http://www.yenisayfa.com/pgs/prdA/pr...r_recSID=smYsC

saygılarımla.

----------


## anau

ben kendi fikrimi soylıyeyım Türklük hakkında ,yok bız mozaigiz falan fişman konusanlar,herkesı kendıne benzetmeye (fıkırsel anlamda) çalısmakta....ozaman soru su adamın tekı afrıkadan kalkıp turkıyeye gelse ve ben turkum dese,ama uyusturucu hırsızlık ..herturlu pıslık olsa(yada olmasa) onuda mı turk olarak kabul edeceksınız?eger etmıyeceksenız tutarlılık nerde? eger edıyorsanız bu kadar mıllet kavramı neden olusmus dunyada?arada mıllıyetcıyım dıyenler cıkıp ;biz dünyalıyız milliyet olayı tırıska dıyen eskı marksistlerin laflarıyla konusmuyolar mı?bukadar kavram kargasası nıye?abd de irlandalılar rumlar ermenıler vsvsvs bır suru mıllet kendılerını amerıkalı olarak gormezken sız ne sacmalıyosunuz..yerı geldıgındede abi turkten kacacksın..tabıı kacarsınız boyle at gozluklarıyle bakarak turklerın hepsı aynıdır mantıgıyla ınsanları bırbırınden uzaklastırmakla elınıze ne gecıyor... 

ben milliyetımle övünürüm kardesım ve iki zırtapoz çıkıp iğğğğ ne kadar ilkelsin diyecekse bu yuzden, varsın öyle demeye devam etsin..zaten gözümde etnik döküntülerin hiç kıymeti olmamıstır...fark ettıgım şu milliyetçilik(MHP olayı degıl!!onlar ümmetçi,milliyetcı degıller) Türke haram,yabancıya sonuna kadar sevap..şurda bir allahın kulu çıkıpta ulan bu ermenı hırant dink kızımın tabii ki ermeniyle evlenmesını ısterım soyumun karısmamsı için diyor ne kadar bagnaz adam demıyor..yahudiye gık yok..türk olunca allah allah ...herkes saldırıya gecıyor..Türk olmak zordur ama tasımayı bilmeyen etnik döküntüler için... 

bide türküz ayagı cekıp aslında alakası olmamasına ragmen böyle gorunmeye calısanlar vardır;örnegın kürtler,avrupada bir pislik yaptıklarında türk olurlar(oranın yonetıcılerının de kanalıze etmesıyle) birsey basardıklarında ise(ki enderdir) dahi kürt büyük kürt vs vs olurlar... 

o anadoluda türk yoktur dıye arastırma yapan avrupalı ve amerıkalı bılım adamlarına cevaptır..bakın avrupanın kökleri kimin genleriyle olusmus? 

http://www.journals.uchicago.e...1620676953092059Guest 


İtalyanlar Türk çıktı.... 

Türk bilim adamının çeyrek asır süren araştırması İtalyanlar'la Türkler arasındaki benzerlikleri ortaya koydu. İşte iki milletin yüzde 97 benzerliğini kanıtlayan araştırma: 

Türklere 'barbar' diyen İtalyanların ataları Etrüskler'in DNA yapıları Türklerinkiyle yüzde 97 uyumlu çıktı. Fransa'daki Centre National de la Recherche Scientifique (Bilimsel Ulusal Araştırma Merkezi) ile Sorbonne üniversitesi'nde araştırmalar yapan sanat tarihçisi Haluk Tarcan ise çalışmaları ile alfabelerinin de Türk kökenli olduğunu kanıtladı. 

EFSANELER UYUşUYOR 

Etrüskler'in destanlarında dişi bozkurt R. Asena var. Türklerin Orta Asya'dan çıkış efsanesinde de kurt bulunur. ülüler ilk kez İtalya'da Etrüsk döneminde yakılmaya başlandı. Bu da Türklerin ateş kültünde önemli yer tutar. 
Haluk Tarcan "Etrüskler'in DNA yapısından sonra, diliyle ve yazılarıyla da Türk oldukları ortaya çıktı. Mü 8000'li yıllarda İtalya Alpleri'nden bu topraklara gelen Etrüskler'in Türk olduklarıyla ilgili herhangi bir şüphe kalmadı." 

İTALYANLARIN ATALARI TüRK MüYDü? 

Türklere barbar diyen İtalyanlar şokta! üünkü İtalyanların DNA'larının Türklerle yüzde 97 aynı özelliklere sahip olduğu kanıtlandı. şimdi de İtalyanların ataları Etrüsklerin alfabelerinin Türkçe olduğu iddia ediliyor. 
Türklerle İtalyanların gerek fiziksel, gerekse karakter özellikleriyle birbirlerine çok benzedikleri hep konuşulur. Hatta Akdenizli bu iki ülkenin insanları hiç tanışmasalar da 40 yıllık dost gibidir. İlginçtir ki, İtalyan bilim çevreleri de son yıllarda atalarının Türk olup olmadığı yolundaki tartışmalarla çalkalanıyor. Tartışmaların ortasında ise ün Türkler sınıfında yer alan Etrüskler yer alıyor. İtalya'nın en eski kültürünü oluşturan Etrüskler'in, Mü 1000 yıllarında Avusturya Alpleri'nden Siena, Napoli ve Roma'ya kadar indikleri biliniyor. Parlak bir uygarlık oluşturduktan sonra ise Mü 3. yüzyılda tarih sahnesinden siliniyorlar. Floransa'dan Napoli'ye kadar olan bölgeye de Etrürya deniliyor. Bu bölgede yaşayanlar kendilerinin Etrüsk olduklarını söylerken, Etrüskler, tarihin en gizemli kavimlerinden biri olarak sayıldığından, kökenleri konusundaki tartışmaların sonu gelmek bilmiyordu. 

'EYVAH TüRKLER GELİYOR...' 

Etrüskler'e ait ilk yazılı belgeler 1780'de bulundu. Ancak Etrüskler'in hangi ırkı temsil ettiği eldeki tüm arkeolojik yazıtlara rağmen bir sırdı. üünkü Latin harflerinin tıpa tıp benzeri olan harflerle yazılan Etrüsk yazılarını, hiçbir Batılı araştırmacı çözümleyememişti. Bu konuda araştırmalar yapan Toscana üniversitesi, antik Etrüsk mezarlarındaki iskeletlerden DNA örnekleri alarak inceledi. Dünyadaki çeşitli ırklarla karşılaştırdı. Etrüskler'in DNA'sı Türklerinki ile yüzde 97 uyumlu çıktı. Yüzyıllardır Türkler için 'Barbar' diyen, hatta "Eyvah Türkler geliyor," sloganını ilk kez telafuz eden İtalyanlar, bu araştırmanın sonucu karşısında büyük bir şok yaşadılar. İtalyan bilim çevrelerinde bu konu büyük tartışmalara yol açarken, sanat tarihçisi ve etnolog Haluk Tarcan da dil bilimi ve arkeolojik kanıtları ortaya koyarak İtalyanların atalarının Türkler olduğunu iddia etti. ün Türkler olarak bilinen Etrüskler'in, yaptığı araştırmalar sonucunda 'İtalyanların atası' olduğunu ispatladığını iddia eden Tarcan, bu konuda bir de kitap yayımladı. Kökenindeki ün Türk Kültürünü Bilmeyen Avrupa Birliği adlı kitapta, İtalya'daki arkeolojik kazılarda ortaya çıkan yazıların Türkçe olduğu ileri sürülüyor. Yani Türkçe konuşup yazan Etrüskler'in DNA yapısından sonra, diliyle ve yazılarıyla da Türk oldukları iddia ediliyor. 

üEYREK ASIRLIK ARAşTIRMA 

Tarcan, 1962'den, yani neredeyse çeyrek asırdan beri ün Türkler'le ilgili araştırmalar yapıyor. Tarcan, Etrüskler'le ilgili olarak Kazak araştırmacı Kazım Mirşan'ın eserlerinden de faydalandı. Mirşan'ın 42 eserini okuyan ve yazılanlarla arkeolojik kazılarda ortaya çıkanları karşılaştıran Tarcan, "Eğer Orta Asya'da konuşulan Türkçe'yi bilmezseniz Etrüsk dilini çözemezsiniz. Orada tam 39 farklı lehçe var. Avrupalı araştırmacılar bu nedenle yıllarca Etrüsk yazılarını okuyamadılar. üünkü Latin harfleri gibi okumaya kalktılar. Biz bulunan yazılı eserleri çözümledik. Türkçe karşılıklarını bulduk," diyor.

----------


## anau

Kökenindeki ün-Türk Kültürünü Bilmeyen Avrupa Birliği (2006) Caft Editions Paris Yayınları 
Haluk TARCAN 
Avrupa tarihte 2700 yıldan beri var... Avrupalı, ancak 2700 yıldan beri Avrupa vatandaşı... ne kadar zavallı bir tarih... Gerçekten acınacak bir sayı... 
Bizim ün-Atalarımız, 
- Mağara döneminde Avrupa vatandaşı olmuşlar... yaklaşık on binlerde... Katği tarih vermek gerekirse, 
- İtalyan Alplerinde (-8000)de bulunmaktadırlar... 8000+2006= ün-Türkler 10.006 yıl önce Avrupa vatandaşı olmuşlar... 
- ABğlilerin 2700 yıllık atalarına, 
- Yazmayı, okumayı ve dini öğretmişler... İşte bu, ABğli kişiler Türkleri, Avrupa dışı, Anadolu dışı, insanlık dışı görüyorlar...

----------


## 01fatih

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU'nun TARİH TüRKLERLE BAşLAR isimli kitabını okursanız HALUK TARCAN ve KAZİM MİRşAN'nın görüşleri hakkında daha güzel bilgilere sahip olabilirsiniz.

----------


## a_iverson

Haluk Tarcan da bir zamanlar Kazım Mirşan'ın yanında onunla birlikte çalışmış bir araştırmacıdır. Fakat Turgay Tüfekçioğlu'nun söylediğine göre Kazım Mirşan ile Haluk Tarcan'ın arası açılmış. Sebebi de Haluk Tarcan'ın Kazım Mirşan'a danışmadan onun tespitlerini kitaplaştırıp kendi adıyla satması. Ama yine de teşekkür ediyor çünkü bu bilgilerin bir şekilde insanlara bildirilmesi gerekiyor.
Yalnız Haluk Tarcan'ın piyasada olan kitabı yanlış. Haluk Tarcan kitaplarını kendisi satıyor. Piyasadaki olanın içinde bazı yanlışlar varmış.

----------

